# Martin-Weasel [ermine]



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Martin\Fisher season opened on the 1st---*Made 5 sets-Its been real warm here the last 2 days -All the Snow melted. Didn't except to catch any but when I checked them I had 1 big weasel and 1 female Martin---which is great--We'er only allowed 1 martin or 1 fisher not both, so had to pull the other sets---now i can finish getting ready for the trip to Nebraska--------Later -------------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice catch, congrats. you'll have to check out the buy/sell/trade forum, there's a guy looking to aquire a weasel like you caught.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You took care of that season quick ! Nice job Skip !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, what do you do with your 1 marten season animal?, the weasel has some size to it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats the way to "Get her done" Skip. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice Martin!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Only one?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Only one?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Hass---Martin and weasel skinned for auction-----last year my small F-Martin brought $70--by the end of winter I'll have some other furs to send too*

*AZP----The martin and fisher pop has been down some the last couple of years so the MDNR dropped the limit to one either or---but the pop is up so maybe next year they'll raise it--but i'm not holding my breath-------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a pic of that fisher I released in Oct from the live trap I set in the Back yard for a raccoon --He wasn't happy coming out of that cage-----sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

another


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some beauties!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice, congrats and thanks for the pics.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice pics, Skip! I need to get up north some time. Would love a chance at some critters like those!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice catch Skip, what kind of set/bait did you use for the weasel? I just put out a few boxes Tuesday baited with fresh muskrat. No luck after 2 checks.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking critters

i really would like to get me a weasel pelt like that

i need it to finish up my peace pipe i am making

what would you need for it(if interested)?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Nice catch Skip, what kind of set/bait did you use for the weasel? I just put out a few boxes Tuesday baited with fresh muskrat. No luck after 2 checks.


 I think Skip is on his trip, all the weasels I caught were in den sets using pan traps, same sets I used for marten - bait most times were squirrels that I had caught with a scent stick.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I haven't been on much and didn't realize that he was taking a trip. I run several boxes every year and never caught one. Years ago I had some white hair in the hinge of a 220 for raccoon but that's about it. I think I am going to try the squirrels for bait this year (endless supply in my back yard) and maybe some rabbit too. Any other information you are willing to share would be greatly appreciated. The weasel has become a quest so to speak...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Thank you for the information. I haven't been on much and didn't realize that he was taking a trip. I run several boxes every year and never caught one. Years ago I had some white hair in the hinge of a 220 for raccoon but that's about it. I think I am going to try the squirrels for bait this year (endless supply in my back yard) and maybe some rabbit too. Any other information you are willing to share would be greatly appreciated. The weasel has become a quest so to speak...


 When I said den I mean on the ground up against a tree, I sometimes used 2-0 or 1's, the two pan traps a bit offset going in(covered) handful of little sticks to use as guides around the traps, if you have chickadees or other curious birds around I would put a dried twig upright under the pan to help keep them from setting it off. Pretty tough getting a weasel in a conibear( I used 110's )marten can go through them the odd time, caught a lot of marten where they have gone 90% through the trap. Then build your little den after the traps are secured. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes thank you very much. Two other questions if you don't mind, do you notice better luck near water or does it not make a difference? Also, running water vs. standing water or does that not matter?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Yes thank you very much. Two other questions if you don't mind, do you notice better luck near water or does it not make a difference? Also, running water vs. standing water or does that not matter?


 Never really thought about that when setting traps, mostly done in marten areas, run the line on the side hills, up here usually lots of snow and real cold.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright will do.... Thanks again for the advise!


----------

